# Reduce thickness of a wooden cylinder



## Merecol (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi guys.I am new in woodworking and i am new in this forum.I have to reduce the thickness of a cylinder only for a piece of its height.Cylinder's sizes are: 8cm height,6 cm diameter and 1 cm thickness.I have a drill press,a drill and a jigsaw.I have thought this.I do a hole in a piece of wood of the same diameter of the cylinder with the drill press and then I put the cylinder in that hole.In this way the cylinder is centered with the drill press.Then I mount a hole saw in the drill press with a diameter lower than the cylinder's diameter.In this way I can reduce the thickness of the cylinder.What do you think?Are there other methods?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What you have planned is as close to impossible as you can get and perhaps dangerous to use a drill press for a lathe. I think you need to acquire a lathe. You could do a lot with a cheap one and I think you would be happy to get one. It's the most fun piece of equipment in the wood shop.


----------



## Merecol (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,thanks for answareWhy my method is impossible and dangerous?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It is dangerous, but possible*



Merecol said:


> Hi,thanks for answareWhy my method is impossible and dangerous?


With your limited tooling, you have probably come up with a solution. The possibilities for error including slipping or grabbing are real. Using a hole saw in the end of a cylinder would require a substantial method of securing the cylinder. You are just centering the pilot hole in the end with your block, but that could also be done in other ways. Just be very cautious IF you decide to attempt this.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Merecol said:


> Hi,thanks for answareWhy my method is impossible and dangerous?


The drill press isn't heavy enough to stick a piece of wood in vertical and turn the wood. It also doesn't have a center to stabilize the opposite end of the spindle so there would be a lot of chatter which would cause any cutting tool to grab. Then there is no tool rest to hold a cutting tool. Usually a lathe is very heavy cast iron and those that have a cheap one bolt them to heavy bench. You just need to think solid when you think turning wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's not his idea*



Steve Neul said:


> The drill press isn't heavy enough to stick a piece of wood in vertical and turn the wood. It also doesn't have a center to stabilize the opposite end of the spindle so there would be a lot of chatter which would cause any cutting tool to grab. Then there is no tool rest to hold a cutting tool. Usually a lathe is very heavy cast iron and those that have a cheap one bolt them to heavy bench. You just need to think solid when you think turning wood.


The cylinder remains stationary and the hole saw is mounted in the drill press. All that is needed is to secure the cylinder directly under the drill, centering it, while clamping it securely to the table in a vertical position or a jig to hold it.... JMO


----------



## Merecol (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes,that's what I wanted to do.Is there other methods to hold the cylinder strong?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would make up something to hold the cylinder. 
Take a narrow board drill a hole for a bolt through the edge of it, cut a saw slot into where you will drill the hole for the cylinder.
Fasten this to a larger base with three screws, as shown, so you can clamp it to the drill press table. 
Drill the hole for the cylinder, clamp the cylinder in the fixture by tightening the bolt.
Replace the bit with the hole saw and trim to required diameter.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

How much smaller in diameter does it need to be? If it's only 1/8" or so, make a jig to attach it to your drill or droll press, and just use sandpaper to remove material. Safer than a hole saw. Those things are a bit difficult to use even in the best of situations. 

What's the end use? Does it have to be very long? What's the final diameter and length? Consider a spokeshave if it needn't be completely exactly perfect. Curved sole spokeshave, even.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Wait... 8 cm tall, 6cm in diameter, and 1cm "thick"? What dimension is" thick" referring to? Is this a hollow cylinder with a 1cm thick wall? Or is 6cm a circumference and not a diameter? Something doesn't add up here...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a word of caution, any time you are using a hole saw in a situation where the pilot bit is not in play the saw will tend to make the material walk which can be hard on fingers etc. Fasten everything down very securely.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't do it. You know it's not safe, now.

I'd suggest the lathe, or finding a friend with a lathe.


----------



## Merecol (Jul 24, 2016)

I haven't understood frank c's solution to hold the cylinder.Can you explain me again please?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Try this a a second option:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Third option:


----------



## Merecol (Jul 24, 2016)

Those are all methods to hold the cylinder.But how can I center the cylinder under the drill press and remove the necessary wood?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is the cylinder solid or hollow?*

If you have a solid cylinder, just locate center by using a combination square and marking across the top to find the center. Use a center punch to start your pilot hole and then center that hole under the drill press. This is still a very tricky and potentially dangerous process. Depending on the investment in what you have done so far, you may be better off to start over using the correct diameter stock.... I donno?

If your cylinder is hollow forget about it. Too dangerous and a lathe is the only safe way. Frankly, if it's possible, start over with the correct diameters so you don't have the safety concerns. I have both a drill press and lathes so it would be an easy choice for me.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This from your first post:

It appeared that you had a drill bit to fit the outer dimension of the cylinder and a hole saw that would trim the top to your desired diameter, all you wanted was a way to secure the cylinder.

"I do a hole in a piece of wood of the same diameter of the cylinder with the drill press and then I put the cylinder in that hole.In this way the cylinder is centered with the drill press.Then I mount a hole saw in the drill press with a diameter lower than the cylinder's diameter.In this way I can reduce the thickness of the cylinder."

I suggested a way to accomplish what you wanted to do, the piece of wood acts as a clamp when a slot is cut into it and a bolt draws it tight, beyond that I am lost.


----------

